#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Claiming back tax paid on interest from a Thai Bank

## birding

Just got a tax certificate from my bank and wonder how to go about claiming back the tax paid on interest on term deposits.

I live in Thailand on an O-A retirement visa and have no other income in Thailand.

----------

